# Eheim Pre filters



## Dolly Sprint 16v (6 Mar 2010)

Gang@Ukaps

A question was asked in the attached thread shortcut regarding Eheim Pre filters.

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=9776&start=30#p107171

My filter unit was due for its 4 weekly clean out, so I took some picyies + the following description should answer any questions.

The first picture is of the 2080 head unit - as you are all aware the Eheim 2080 has two water intake pipes, the water passes through the head unit via two rigid plastic pipes (circled in red) 


. 





These rigid plastic pipes pass throught the prefilter (circled in red) and the water goes into the prefilter holding tray 

. 

The water then is drawn up through the prefilter and goes down a channel within the canister (circled in blue)


, 

the water then passes through the media and enters a reservoir (circled in yellow) 




its then drawn into the head unit via the impellor and is returned back to the tank via the centre pipe.

I hope this helps regarding prefiltering.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Aeropars (9 Mar 2010)

Cheers for that. I was concidering getting a larger filter however which one to get i havent decided. THis seems like a decent feature!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (9 Mar 2010)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> Cheers for that. I was concidering getting a larger filter however which one to get i havent decided. THis seems like a decent feature!



The pre filter works a treat - the picture attached shows Eheim noodles within the canister, these noodles are just over twelves months old and have only rinsed in old tank water - they are as clean as the first day they were added into the canister and these noodles are the first set of media within the canister to have the pre filtered water pass through or over them.

Noddles in canister.




Noddles on there own.




Regards
Paul.


----------

